# i dont know which wheels i should buy....



## Spoony (Feb 2, 2009)

hey guys,

help me to decide which wheels i will buy.
i have a black 34 gtr.

looks a bit boring with the stock wheels (tein lowering springs are installed after this photo)










my plans are:

jade r in 4x 10x19 

19" GUN JADE R ALLOY WHEELS NISSAN SKYLINE GTR + TYRES on eBay (end time 08-Mar-10 11:32:03 GMT)

they look good on a black gtr:










or these gt4 copies in 9.5x19:

19" SIL CRUIZE 136 ALLOY WHEELS ONLY NISSAN SKYLINE GTR on eBay (end time 19-Feb-10 16:45:35 GMT)

i would pray them in bronze like here:










or my last option, these bbs lemans style wheels in 9,5x19

19" BBS LM STYLE ALLOY WHEELS VW GOLF MK4 AND AUDI TT on eBay (end time 02-Mar-10 21:51:50 GMT)

maybe i paint the spokes in black.

i will use some center hub spacers for all of them. please dont ask why im not buying original wheels, i just went t67billet single so im a little bit low on money


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, nice 34.

I originally thought the BBS style would look good but those Jade R's look really mean. 

Thats a tough decision you have.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Both look good but first ones slightly edge it for me :smokin:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

None of those wheels will look right without 20-25mm spacers at each corner. 
To fill the arches properly you'll need 18/19 x 9.5 + 12 or 18/19 x 10 + 15.

+35 offset with 8.5 width on an R34 GT-R will just look wrong... assuming they won't foul the Brembo calipers and stop the wheels from rotating unless you make the use of spacers..

If you want to save on costs - You'd be better off fitting some spacers and using your high quality original R34 GT-R rims, than fitting poor quality gravity cast wheels which will probably begin to corrode soon after you put them on and require a lot of balancing weights because of non uniform casting... 

Ebay tuning is rarely worthwhile....You get what you pay for. Best not to compromise your car when wanting to improve it's looks, I'd say.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Please not bronze TE37s . . . will be the 100s same looking GTR out there. Of course if it`s your cup of tea, go for them them, but as you asked for . . . go for those 19" GUN JADE Rs . . 

Or if you have the money for Advans take used Advan RCIIs or Advan Racing RSs and refurbish them in black . . .will look the nuts and certainly keep value if you care them.


----------



## Spoony (Feb 2, 2009)

im not going to buy 8.5x19, all 4 wheels will be 10 or 9,5x19 with et 35. they take 50 pounds more for this setup instead of the 8.5
i will use some h&r spacers with 25mm, this will be et10 then.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

BBS LM's.......a Connoisseurs choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Have you had a look at Axis wheels? They do some nice wheels, some come with carbon lip too and they are reasonably priced. but not sure about how good they are. You can customize them to your preference of color, size, border lines, carbon parts etc. I like the Axis Attack ones with carbon lip.

Axis Attack Wheel - Axis Wheels - The Result of a Passion for Automotive Excellence

Wheels - Axis Wheels - The Result of a Passion for Automotive Excellence


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

what about monco 19"inch from wheelmania


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> BBS LM's.......a Connoisseurs choice.:thumbsup:


x 2 sexiest choice. 20's FTW


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

For me BBS style wheels look amazing, esp in 19":










These are rep though, couldnt/didnt want to pay the cost of originals...... £3.5k+ for just wheels lol


----------



## Spoony (Feb 2, 2009)

can you post more pics of your car please?


----------



## kris84 (Dec 16, 2009)

NISMO-GTR said:


> For me BBS style wheels look amazing, esp in 19":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to bump this old thread but love these rims where would I get some of these from?


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

kris84 said:


> Sorry to bump this old thread but love these rims where would I get some of these from?



These wheels are Rota copies of BBS LM's.

You can get them at RareRims.com/.co.uk!


----------



## kris84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you very much mate. Maybe santa's coming early this year. The model for the wheels is that esp?


----------

